# macrame' plant hanger pattern ???'s



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Want to show my daughter how to do macrame but its been 26 years(I was 10yo)since I made one....anyone want to refresh me? We were given 2 100yd skeins...


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

http://kingskountry.com/free-macrame-patterns.htm


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

found a few more sites for you:
http://www.elainecraft.com/instructions/instructions.html (good pics of the various knots)

http://www.chineseknotting.org/ more pics of chinese knots and how to do them.

a simple bracelet: http://www.rings-things.com/Projects/68002-10.htm 

a few more: http://www.makingfriends.com/macrame_crafts.htm


----------

